# DIY Legion Prop 6 movements one motor



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

DIY Legion Prop ...One Frightprops motor 6 movements .. This is the most Confusing DIY you'll ever see LOL !! Only the Brave will try to Recreate it !!


----------



## Brianaala (Nov 4, 2018)

Haha, yeah that was a tough video to sit through  but I have been thinking about multiple movements from a single motor for a while now. I keep thinking about old timey automatons, but without all of the watch gearing! This is a great idea and I would love to see a tutorial on it in which you break down the movements (not so much the lengths of the PVC ). 
Great idea man!


----------

